# 2nd reaper 2017: Teaser and pictures thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's where to post your teaser and gift pictures, can't wait until they start showing up!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Mrs. Raven was working on one of my victims gifts tonight, and is now finished. and it looks great I'm pretty sure my victim will love it!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Only for you, dear victim...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love looking at the teasers....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

OOOOOH! Sewing machines get me super excited (especially since mine just died :'( )

Also, GLITTER!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

So many teasers, where should I start? 

Side note, is anyone else almost ready to ship? I may be sending out my package next week...too early?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow Halloweena,ready to ship? Dang, I need to get busy!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Whipping up another surprise for you, victim....


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

..........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hummm,what could this be??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Another picture, victim, of what's coming your way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Opps,don't know how to edit on my phone, so THIS dear victim is what's coming your way. ..


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Almost ready for you, dear victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Soon very soon


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Look out victim, a reap is heading your way!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaps are already on their way?! I guess it's time to start stalking the delivery trucks!! 

Don't worry, my dear Victim...your Reaping will soon come, as well! I am very close to finishing and shipping!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, Reaps are on the way and others almost finished!!!! I need to kick it in gear!

I am in the planning stage still.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So am I printersdevil,well, crafting and planning. Per usual, will be shipping last minute again


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OMG I’m so behind! I thought I got a good head start with some of the crafting items, which I did sort of, but I got held up waiting for something to be delivered so I could finish.

A little teaser for my victim......this particular item is one of those “I make one for you and I make one for myself” kind of deals


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the teasers...wondering if any are for me...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Loving the teasers...wondering if any are for me...


I always wonder the same thing. Guess we’ll see!!

I was at the candy store today and hit up the clerk for a box! I know it’s the perfect size for when I’m ready to pack... just not sure I’ll be able to ship in a box with Hershey kisses all over it...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I always wonder the same thing. Guess we’ll see!!
> 
> I was at the candy store today and hit up the clerk for a box! I know it’s the perfect size for when I’m ready to pack... just not sure I’ll be able to ship in a box with Hershey kisses all over it...


Well, you could do what my mom always did...when she would ship boxes to my aunt, she would wrap the entire box with plain paper. Either that, you can draw little monster faces, vampire fangs, cat ears, pumpkin faces, ect. on every Hersheys Kiss on the box, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, you could do what my mom always did...when she would ship boxes to my aunt, she would wrap the entire box with plain paper. Either that, you can draw little monster faces, vampire fangs, cat ears, pumpkin faces, ect. on every Hersheys Kiss on the box, lol.


I was told a few years ago that they don’t allow wrapped boxes anymore!! What the heck, right? And they used to ship products in just their packaging with a shipping slip, but are now not allowed to ship anything with a barcode not associated with the shipment (so anything not on a shipping label). 

Lame!

I guess I could carefully rip the glued seam and turn the box inside-out!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's teaser someone is going to get reaped .


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Today's teaser someone is going to get reaped .


You blow me away. Still wondering what witchcraft you conjure to reap so quickly. 

I’m ready to ship! Today’s the big kid’s birthday, so I don’t know if I’ll be able to make it to the PO, but SOON!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Hitting a few stores after work to try and find a few more things to hit the expense limit. And maybe a few things for my self... after that I'll be looking for a box!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

No pics just words-one of your crafts involves letters to make a word but what word is my secret for a bit yet. Oh, and it's not a word you're thinking about.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I was told a few years ago that they don’t allow wrapped boxes anymore!! What the heck, right? And they used to ship products in just their packaging with a shipping slip, but are now not allowed to ship anything with a barcode not associated with the shipment (so anything not on a shipping label).
> 
> Lame!
> 
> I guess I could carefully rip the glued seam and turn the box inside-out!


Aww, I'll have to let my mom know that she can't do the brown paper wrapped boxes anymore...that's silly. She was always careful to write the addresses on the actual box, too, in case the wrapping got torn off.

Turning it inside out could work!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Aww, I'll have to let my mom know that she can't do the brown paper wrapped boxes anymore...that's silly. She was always careful to write the addresses on the actual box, too, in case the wrapping got torn off.
> 
> Turning it inside out could work!


Has she done it recently? I had decorated a box that was wrapped for a Reaper and the clerk at usps said it was no longer allowed (I think this was ‘14 or ‘15). 

That’s when I got the whole schpiel about them no longer accepting it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WHAAAAAA??!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh god, I’m so torn!!! We’re supposed to go to lunch, but I want to open the box so badly! Reaper!!!! Is this you, Saki?! The kids are saying it’s time to go, but I do wanna leave!! Dear box, please wait... 

(Like it has a choice! Unless there’s something living inside!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh god, I’m so torn!!! We’re supposed to go to lunch, but I want to open the box so badly! Reaper!!!! Is this you, Saki?! The kids are saying it’s time to go, but I do wanna leave!! Dear box, please wait...
> 
> (Like it has a choice! Unless there’s something living inside!)


lol it is me go have lunch the goodies inside will be there when you get back


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

YOU GUYS!!!

When Saki said that the package was from her, it made it even harder to leave (we all know that she blows everyone out of the water with her Reaper gifting, right?)... But the birthday girl demanded it, so I left it sitting there, awaiting our return. 

Well, we got back a few minutes ago, so I got to open the box... It felt like it was MY birthday!!!

I took pictures of everything individually, but it all became too overwhelming (and I didn't want to post 30+ pictures), so I consolidated. Look closely, there's a lot to see!!

First off, this keyring now lives on my lanyard. My students are going to get a kick out of him, especially in February when I still have him on.









The next thing I opened were these treat boxes, perfect for witch fingers and bat cookies! 









I came upon these knitted dish cloths, which make me melt. The colors are so perfect, and I know they're going to be amazing just by the feel of them. *swoon* There are also 3D bats that I can stick EVERYWHERE! They're so great!









Okay, so I saw this next thing hanging out in the box, and yanked everything that was on top of it out without stopping to take pictures. This is seriously THE BEST. I added this to my likes/dislikes list for this reaper on a whim, not thinking anything would ever come of it... AND SHE FREAKING SENT ME A FOG MACHINE!!









Who does that?! I love it... 

After this, I realized that there were going to be far too many pictures without grouping stuff, so I'm grouping... not that any of this means any less than things prior, there's just so much amazingness!!









Top row, left: CRAFT GOODIES! Mod Podge, and tacky glue, and stamps (!!!!), a bag of amazing charms, and paper bats. 

Top row, right: Baking & candy making items! Candy molds, cupcake decorating kit, cookie cutters (which are so stinking cute!), goodie bags and sprinkles. 

Middle row, left: A WHITE SPOTLIGHT! My lighting game is going to be ON this year!

Middle row, center: Skeleton/sugar skull owl dish towels. These are going on my oven handle STAT. 

Middle row, right: Day of the Dead coloring book and gel pens (that the Big Kid has already tried to claim - Uh, NO!).

Bottom row, left: Okay, guys... this skeleton scorpion can't be more appropriate for my desert-loving self. The skeleton hands and skulls are perfect for two props I'm currently working on! It's like you KNEW!

Bottom row, right: There's the most amazing sugar skull, and two AWESOME sugar skull candle holders (complete with battery operated tea lights - I guess no detail is missed!). 

Unpictured: Both girls got a goodie back that they immediately ran off with, and I can only assume there were scarves (because they're both wearing new scarves), at least one cup has made it's way to the sink, and earlier there was a kid wearing a mask while playing Minecraft. 









I am so grateful, and am definitely undeserving of this amazing reap. Thanks AGAIN, Saki. You blew me away.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*Teaser and pictures thread for the 2nd reaper 2017*

Almost forgot (because I put it on right away)... an elephant shirt! I don’t remember saying that elephants are my favorite animal, and don’t *think* I pinned anything like this, but it’s perfect! Definitely something I would have picked out for myself.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome. i am sorry i did not have more time to create more saki goodies the knitted hand towels was all i got in. but all the other goodies i new you would dig  

the key chain push down on the little black tab on top of his head the chain runs Thur  hehe me makes noise 
Hope your halloween rocks this year and so glad i made you smile


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap!! I plan on flying over to your house and stealing the adorable DotD owl dish towels, ghost candy molds and the fog machine...just so you are aware...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty, I mean... I'd be happy to have you..! But no stealing my stuff!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> WitchyKitty, I mean... I'd be happy to have you..! But no stealing my stuff!


*...But...but...*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Haaaaaahahahaaa! My husband’s looking at me like I’m an alien, but I’m dying over this!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> you are so very welcome. i am sorry i did not have more time to create more saki goodies the knitted hand towels was all i got in. but all the other goodies i new you would dig
> 
> the key chain push down on the little black tab on top of his head the chain runs Thur  hehe me makes noise
> Hope your halloween rocks this year and so glad i made you smile


I forgot to check on it’s noise-making, and just freaked myself out when grabbing my car keys. His eyes light up, too! So great!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well another teaser just before the box leaves home. I was wrist deep in monster mud....no literally-lol. On another note I am sad to say I had to abandon the final product. When I went to re-do it I knew I needed to make the letters smaller to look better. Went to Walmart and nope no letters that would work. So I tried to make my own. It may have worked but there is no way they will be done in time. I am so bummed. May have to post a pic of the failure just so you can see where I was headed. I have been trying to fix the original and it's a tad better. But I am happy to say I will send the flying monkey's out tomorrow. Just still so bummed that final project didn't get done.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Packing up a box of goodies...or two

Especially for you victim......


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> YOU GUYS!!!
> 
> When Saki said that the package was from her, it made it even harder to leave (we all know that she blows everyone out of the water with her Reaper gifting, right?)... But the birthday girl demanded it, so I left it sitting there, awaiting our return.
> 
> ...


#SPOILED haha

Very nice reap!! Lots of thought definitely went into it! Cute treat boxes! Knitted dish cloths! A fog machine AND a spotlight? SWEET!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

sneakykid said:


> #SPOILED haha
> 
> Very nice reap!! Lots of thought definitely went into it! Cute treat boxes! Knitted dish cloths! A fog machine AND a spotlight? SWEET!


I know, right?!? I definitely feel spoiled!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay one last teaser now that the boxes are in the hands of fate (breakage fear)









not the actual craft but along these lines


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay one last teaser now that the boxes are in the hands of fate (breakage fear)
> 
> View attachment 497697
> 
> ...


I think I know what that is!!! Maybe...?!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I think I know what that is!!! Maybe...?!


Me, too! So awesome!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome reap, LadyGoats!

And Shadow Panther, I haven’t a clue what that is! Although if I stare at it long enough I think I’m starting to see things LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic Reap LadyGoats!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like how he turned out. I am going to make one for myself. I was pleased with my second attempt that I should of just done first and there wouldn't of been a second attempt-lol. I have no doubt you ladies are on the right track in your thinking


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

error........


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Patiently waiting for reaper pictures... lol


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

We moved this year, so I didn't get to participate, but I'm enjoying everyone's reaps! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay one last teaser now that the boxes are in the hands of fate (breakage fear)
> 
> View attachment 497697
> 
> ...


i know what this is and man i can not wait to see it all when your victim posted pics


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

That face you make when you know someone is getting reaped on Friday....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I needz a box. I needz a box. I guess I will have to brave the garage to look for one. We just emptied out the rental storage shed and moved in some stuff from the storage out back into the garage so it is full. Now, I have to brave the elements of the garage all for a box. Send out a SOS if I don't return.

Oh, oh, oh, I just had a delivery and at first thought it was my meds from the specialty pharmacy, but I don't have to sign for them. I knew that I hadn't ordered anything so I was puzzled. I turned out to be a present for the hubs from our friend in Denmark.

But, then I realized that I have a Reaper package to come!!!!! I always forget that I am to receive one, too. Oh happy day, doing a little dance in my purple and lavender fuzzy socks. Today is a perfect day to stay in and finish up a Reap for a special someone. We had a cold front last night and temps dropped to the 50s after getting in upper 80s yesterday. We have a couple more days of this nice cool weather and then back to heat. I am so ready for fall---well this really is typical for fall many years here.

Now, back to the quest in the garage for a box....


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear victim....your package was sent out today...due to the distance, you won't receive it until next week.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I will be shipping first thing in the morning. I have had permanent ink and paint on my face, hands and leg for 3 days now. Can't get it off!

Hope you enjoy your gifts, my dear victim.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I was Reaped!

I accidentally posted in the discussion thread, I'll copy the pictures over here in a few.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> I have had permanent ink and paint on my face, hands and leg for 3 days now. Can't get it off!


Oh no! What type of ink is it? Maybe we can help you find a solvent.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Pictures of my awesome reap. Thank you HostesswiththeMostess!!! 










Everything was wrapped so nicely! ( at least until we shredded it to get to the goodies )









A great little pose and stay skeleton. He's sitting by our TV holding a PS4 controller at the moment.

















A two-headed Skelly. He's sitting on my bookshelf but I think he's going to move over to my curiosity cabinet soon.
















An awesome ceramic coffee mug which I'll put to Great use in the morning. And a cute little light up jack o'lantern and a furry mouse.









This sign is going in my car. ( My puppy loves the glitter )









A bunch of great items for the kids party I'm hoping to have. And a pez dispenser that my son immediately claimed









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What an awesome reap, SpanishTulip! GREAT job hostesswiththemostess!

I just adore that conjoined twin skeleton! The mini posseable is super cool, and I love where you put it! Cute pup (and sign!).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Like I said in the other thread, awesome reap! The mini skelly playing Playstation cracks me up! Love the Pumpkin Spice mug, as I love PS, lol...and, yes, your doggie is so cute!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

dearest victim your package is making its way halfway across the country to you as we speak!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

My victim.... I apologize. i will be shipping late I think!!

I have a few more things to fix... and then I will ship. I might ship a small box first... you never know. :::insert evil laugh here:::


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

@LadyGoats - Metallic sharpie and metallic paint pen. I managed to get the actual paint off but not the pen/sharpie. I've tried nail polish remover and apricot scrub. No luck, but at least I'm shiny.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Spanishtulip - You are so welcome!!! I had so much fun shopping for you!! So glad you like everything!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a box on someone's porch!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by Lady Goats, thank you, I love it all, will get pictures posted, but most likely not until tomorrow, I got such awesome gifts, I can't wait to show everyone!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> @LadyGoats - Metallic sharpie and metallic paint pen. I managed to get the actual paint off but not the pen/sharpie. I've tried nail polish remover and apricot scrub. No luck, but at least I'm shiny.


And sweet-smelling, I’d bet! Have you tried plain rubbing alcohol?



WitchyKitty said:


> There is a box on someone's porch!!!!


Yay!!!


—

Also, my victim’s box is at their front door/porch. Run, don’t walk!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Teaser picture! 

The plan to ship tomorrow if all goes according to plan. =)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was reaped today! I was out messing around in the cemetery when the mail lady pulled up and she brought it right to me and laughed when I said YAY! 

Woooooooooo!
Everything was wrapped so nicely & tied with pretty ribbons. 








I love this sign! Glitter & graveyards - hooray!








I love the flowers for my cemetery - they're out there already!








As soon as I opened the box, Miss Maddie was right there, watching intently. Her patience paid off! There were 3 adorable catnip bats and a halloween rope for the dog! Maddie, Daisy, Rusty & Jack all say thank you!!
She clearly approves. 








OMG - I LOVE THE NUTCRACKER! He is so awesome! 








And some new additions for my apothecary - beautiful! I can never make them look this nice! 








It was funny that when I opened the Black Cat Crossing sign - my orange cat came over & laid down next to it. He apparently was telling me that orange cats cross, too! The little magnet is so cute! It and the Creepy sign are going to work with me and the skele-mouse is going in my bathroom (to torment the kid - muahahah!)








A great big thank you to WitchyKitty! I love everything!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> I was reaped today! I was out messing around in the cemetery when the mail lady pulled up and she brought it right to me and laughed when I said YAY!
> 
> Woooooooooo!
> Everything was wrapped so nicely & tied with pretty ribbons.
> ...


You are so welcome!! I am so glad you liked everything! It looks like everything made it to you in one piece...I was worried about the poison apple jar and that the apple and moss stuff would come loose and bounce around in there! I am glad your kitties and puppy are enjoying their toys, too! (Love the picture of your kitty with the bat nip toy, lol!) The graveyard flowers may need to be fluffed a little, as I had a hard time trying to figure out how to set them safely in the box...they look like they may have gotten smushed a bit. Again, I'm so, very happy that you like it all!!! Have a very Happy Halloween, Lisa!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The gift I was waiting on to mail my package arrived today and it doesn't work :/ I'm bummed. Going to see if I can fix it. I will not be discouraged


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spanishtulip said:


> A great little pose and stay skeleton. He's sitting by our TV holding a PS4 controller at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE LOVE LOVE the skellies


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone has boxes waiting for them on their porch


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Someone has boxes waiting for them on their porch


I am so super excited to see what you came up with!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Lisa! WitchyKitty!! I love everything, but the NUTCRACKER!!!??!! He is perfect!!! Note to self: add nutcrackers to my list. I can not get enough of him!! Those bottles are phenomenal - did you even make the poison apple? So great!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Nooooooo! Tracking is failing me! I hope you get your reap soon, dear victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Someone has boxes waiting for them on their porch


I can not wait to see this


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh, Lisa! WitchyKitty!! I love everything, but the NUTCRACKER!!!??!! He is perfect!!! Note to self: add nutcrackers to my list. I can not get enough of him!! Those bottles are phenomenal - did you even make the poison apple? So great!


Thanks, LadyGoats! After getting that nutcracker for Lisa, I am now thinking I may want one, too, lol.

I did make the poison apple (I ended up with green glitter all over the table, myself, the floor, lol)...I bought the jar, first, because I liked it's shape and style...the problem was finding an apple that would fit in there!! I had mini apple at home, but I wanted something more realistic sized for Lisa's jar...this one is like a small tree apple size. I bought three different apples trying to find one that would fit, lol! Here are some close ups of the apple:

















Also, Lisa48317, here are some pics of what the grave vase flowers looked like before I packed them in the box. Did they get to you looking like this? I am so sad that they look like they may have gotten a bit squished on you. Like I said in my previous post, hopefully, you were able to fluff them back up a bit. I knew I should have found another way to pack those in there! I'm glad nothing actually broke, though!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I can not wait to see this


I can't wait to hear from my victim-it cost way more than normal to mail due to weight and I want to know if all made it safely. So nervous that something broke despite the 3 rolls of wrap wrap I used.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I can't wait to hear from my victim-it cost way more than normal to mail due to weight and I want to know if all made it safely. So nervous that something broke despite the 3 rolls of wrap wrap I used.


lol I even had hubby check my porch this morning to make sure I had not missed a package lol 
I hope your victim post soon


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

My victim will be reaped on Friday the 13th!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> My victim will be reaped on Friday the 13th!
> View attachment 502402


How perfect is that?!?! Awww...wish I had thought of that!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dearest Reaper I am leaving Friday to go visit my youngest Daughter and my Granddaughter. I will not be able to check my mail till Monday. If I have a package due Friday maybe you could let Bethane know and she can post here. That way I know to check the PO before I leave in the morning. If I don't have a package due just ignore this. I just didn't want to leave anyone hanging


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> My victim will be reaped on Friday the 13th!
> View attachment 502402


Ok that is awesome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's the fabulous reaper gifts from LadyGoats, she MADE the adorable witch fairy house!! The pictures don't do it justice! Next is the wonderful purple witch, she's a wonderful addition to my collection! Next to her is the absolutely fantastic black cat her daughter MADE for me!!!! Seriously adorable! Next is a pair of adorable ornaments, a little witch with her black cat! I got 3 great pieces of material, purple velvet and satin!!! So pretty! And a very cool sparkle fabric, also there is 4 pieces of lace, black, navy, cream,and a beautiful turquoise blue. And little pumpkins, toad stools, bird bath,watering can,hanging poles,a beer hive and a pumpkin sign for a fairy garden! I love it all so much! Thank you so much Lady Goats!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, bethene! Love that witch doll! The fairy house is adorable!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

bethene said:


> Here's the fabulous reaper gifts from LadyGoats, she MADE the adorable witch fairy house!! The pictures don't do it justice! Next is the wonderful purple witch, she's a wonderful addition to my collection! Next to her is the absolutely fantastic black cat her daughter MADE for me!!!! Seriously adorable! Next is a pair of adorable ornaments, a little witch with her black cat! I got 3 great pieces of material, purple velvet and satin!!! So pretty! And a very cool sparkle fabric, also there is 4 pieces of lace, black, navy, cream,and a beautiful turquoise blue. And little pumpkins, toad stools, bird bath,watering can,hanging poles,a beer hive and a pumpkin sign for a fairy garden! I love it all so much! Thank you so much Lady Goats!!!!


I love that black cat!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Also some cholla, I am excited about this, my daughter has a huge piece of it,I have always loved it, now I have my own!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here's the fabulous reaper gifts from LadyGoats, she MADE the adorable witch fairy house!! The pictures don't do it justice! Next is the wonderful purple witch, she's a wonderful addition to my collection! Next to her is the absolutely fantastic black cat her daughter MADE for me!!!! Seriously adorable! Next is a pair of adorable ornaments, a little witch with her black cat! I got 3 great pieces of material, purple velvet and satin!!! So pretty! And a very cool sparkle fabric, also there is 4 pieces of lace, black, navy, cream,and a beautiful turquoise blue. And little pumpkins, toad stools, bird bath,watering can,hanging poles,a beer hive and a pumpkin sign for a fairy garden! I love it all so much! Thank you so much Lady Goats!!!!


Great reap for sure


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phew!! The stuff for the fairy garden is all that survived the fall from my kitchen table (for those that may not know/remember, I was nearly finished with my reap - just had to paint! But I left all the items I’d made in a box in my kitchen table, and the cat knocked it off, shattering everything  ). I feared that the clay wouldn’t survive the shipment. 

The witchy fairy house was made from paper clay in hopes that no one could shatter it... looks like it worked! 

The kid’s thrilled to see what you (and SpanishTulip!) said about her cat (I’d made a large witch from clay that was shattered, as well, and she decided to take on a large figurine for me - after looking over bethene’s list, she settled on a cat).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I somehow missed the cat...I had to go back and look, again. How cute! I remember you saying she was working on something for bethene. What is it made out of? Tell her she did a great job!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I somehow missed the cat...I had to go back and look, again. How cute! I remember you saying she was working on something for bethene. What is it made out of? Tell her she did a great job!


It’s made with paper clay over a glass bottle. She did a wonderful job, but won’t make me one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> It’s made with paper clay over a glass bottle. She did a wonderful job, but won’t make me one!


That's awesome! I have never done paper clay before.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Bethene, I can’t tell because the oicture’s a little blurry, but is the swirly piece by the pumpkin broken? I apparently didn’t get a picture of it painted, but it’s supposed to be to the side.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, it's a bit broke,but no worries, I can glue it.
Mache,and a bottle, how ingenious, a very crafty young lady!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have used paper clay over celluclay for my property heads


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> yeah, it's a bit broke,but no worries, i can glue it.
> Mache,and a bottle, how ingenious, a very crafty young lady!!!!


booooo!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It seems my victim has disappeared. Still no word


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> It seems my victim has disappeared. Still no word


Ugh I hope they post up soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> It seems my victim has disappeared. Still no word


Maybe they aren't feeling well, are having computer/internet issues, or were away for a few days and haven't gotten back home, yet...whatever the reason, I hope they let you know they got their box, soon!!! It's always nerve wracking waiting to hear from a Victim!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Victim--I swear I haven't forgotten you. Everything was ready to be packed up and was sitting on my table.
Then Miss Fancy Pants became highly offended that I would dare leave something on her lounging spot so she knocked everything off and broke a project that I had to remake. I would say that she was sorry but we know cats could care less.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so at least two Reapers have had their projects thrown off the table by their kitties...is there some kind of Kitties Against Reaper Gifts uprising going on?? It's a good thing I removed my Victim's gifts from my kitchen table before they suffered a similar fate!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes is sending out his victims box tomorrow.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I’m going to add to the mix of Kitties Against Reaping....

Out of the 3 cats I have, only one of them, Roman, jumps up on my office desk (which has turned into my crafting/painting space.) While he didn’t break anything per se, he did ruin one of my projects by getting his hair all over while the paint was still wet. And it’s such a delicate item that I can’t fix it, so it’s been scrapped.

No worries though victim, I have a replacement for it that I’m finishing up and should be shipping in the next day or so!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Cats are *** holes...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Cats are *** holes...


 Hahahaha!! We still love them, though, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, I’m going to add to the mix of Kitties Against Reaping....
> 
> Out of the 3 cats I have, only one of them, Roman, jumps up on my office desk (which has turned into my crafting/painting space.) While he didn’t break anything per se, he did ruin one of my projects by getting his hair all over while the paint was still wet. And it’s such a delicate item that I can’t fix it, so it’s been scrapped.
> 
> No worries though victim, I have a replacement for it that I’m finishing up and should be shipping in the next day or so!


The CAR uprising continues...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh, Lisa! WitchyKitty!! I love everything, but the NUTCRACKER!!!??!! He is perfect!!! Note to self: add nutcrackers to my list.


Nutcrackers are the shizz! I have a small addiction to them! I have them for every holiday - I even found a turkey one last week! I may have yelled "SCORE" in the middle of the Salvation Army when I realized what I was looking at. I've been able to find H'ween nutcrackers in places like Michael's & Christmas Tree Stores, but thrift stores are always good for finding them in the off season. One of the recent Secret Reapers a year or two ago, my reaper repainted several small ones into zombies! 



WitchyKitty said:


> I ended up with green glitter all over the table, myself, the floor, lol
> 
> Also, Lisa48317, here are some pics of what the grave vase flowers looked like before I packed them in the box. Did they get to you looking like this? I am so sad that they look like they may have gotten a bit squished on you. Like I said in my previous post, hopefully, you were able to fluff them back up a bit. I knew I should have found another way to pack those in there! I'm glad nothing actually broke, though!


I love the green glitter - it's the perfect vibrant color for a poison apple. And the flowers were only squished a little bit and fluffed right back up. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, so at least two Reapers have had their projects thrown off the table by their kitties...is there some kind of Kitties Against Reaper Gifts uprising going on?? It's a good thing I removed my Victim's gifts from my kitchen table before they suffered a similar fate!!



Thankfully my cats only felt the need to inspect the box & packing material. They didn't "help" pack at all.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!! We still love them, though, lol.


In spite of that - yes! Yes we do!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

lucidhalloween said:


> Nooooooo! Tracking is failing me! I hope you get your reap soon, dear victim!


Fear no more, it arrived today! First let me just say WOW- and thank you truly from the bottom of my heart! I'm blown away by all of the wonderful handmade gifts you sent across the pond especially for me. Everything is perfect and I'm sure you've been anxious to know, arrived safe and sound. Thank you, thank you! 

Without further ado, time to share my wonderful reap for all to see... warning, lots of pictures ahead! 

What's this? Must be another shipment of car accessories for my brother. But wait, this one has my name on it. Can it be???? I have been reaped!!!

View attachment 503642


First thing out of the box was this adorable greeting card. I love cats so this was perfect! 

View attachment 503650


Then, so many wonderful things, many of which Lucidhalloween made by hand. I will treasure them all. 
This pillow! 
View attachment 503698

And the wreath!
View attachment 503706

These amazing ornaments will look great on my Halloween tree. 
View attachment 503714

Lucidhalloween teased this item on the thread, but I didn't recognize it. They are gorgeous HANDMADE (!!) ouija beads that I will either use on my Halloween tree, or perhaps make in to a necklace. I haven't decided.  
View attachment 503722

This sparkly pumpkin banner will also look great on my tree. 








Lucidhalloween seriously spoiled me... as if the handmade items weren't amazing all on their own, I also received Halloween glitter cutouts, sparkly Jack o Lantern stickers, jack o lantern wire garland, light up balloons, craft glitter (can never have enough! ;-), a gorgeous lace spiderweb tablecloth, and some adorable vintage style Halloween tags that I will use like ornaments on my tree. 

View attachment 503690

View attachment 503658

View attachment 503666

View attachment 503682









What can I say??! "Thank you" doesn't seem nearly enough! What a wonderful gift to receive. I will treasure everything. Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Halloweena, only 4 if your photos are showing up for me, but I’m soooo curious! Are you seeing them on your end?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmmm...for some reason the photos I attached are not showing up, instead you have to click on the links labeled "attachment" in order to see. Maybe just me?


Edit guess it not just me. Lol. Shucks. If you click the "attachment" links, it will bring you to the pictures...hopefully?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope, Halloweena, I get no pics if I click on the attachment.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Nutcrackers are the shizz! I have a small addiction to them! I have them for every holiday - I even found a turkey one last week! I may have yelled "SCORE" in the middle of the Salvation Army when I realized what I was looking at. I've been able to find H'ween nutcrackers in places like Michael's & Christmas Tree Stores, but thrift stores are always good for finding them in the off season. One of the recent Secret Reapers a year or two ago, my reaper repainted several small ones into zombies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARG! LOL...I could cry...If I knew you collected nutcrackers for every holiday, not just Halloween and Christmas, i would have grabbed that Pilgrim one I found at a Goodwill when i was out of town!!! I had it in my hands and kept putting it back down, picking it back up...I kept thinking..."nah, she probably doesn't want a Thanksgiving one"...sigh...I KNEW I should have grabbed it and just tossed it in there just in case...

I thought that green color of glitter was an awesome color, too, for a poison apple. It stands out so beautifully against the red apple. I am not a huge glitter person for Halloween...but I really want to make myself one, now, lol. I couldn't stop looking at that glittery, sparkly apple!

I'm glad the flowers didn't get too squished! 

My cats usually just inspect the stuff, too...or jump inside the box and try to claim it as their own, lol. (I had those catnip bats in there with your stuff on the table, though, then figured I should probably move it all before one of my four little furry troublemakers tried to hunt for those bats and destroy everything else in the process, lol!)


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm ok. Trying again, this time only pictures. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh WOW!!! The pillow is just the best, and I LOVE the wreath (and ornaments!!). Awesome job, licidhalloween!!! I love the tags you created, too!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Halloweena! I adore that card and the vintage tags...the pillow is adorable, love the tablecloth, and the ornaments are so cool...I especially like the kitty one.


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is a teaser for my victim! There are a couple more items I added to the box that aren't in the picture. All my gifts are purchased items since I couldn't get my projects to work out in time. I still hope the gifts make my victim happy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Susanspooky - it looks like a Halloween Christmas box - so many gifts to unwrap!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim, please tell me your reap has arrived.. it was out for dispatch on monday and I'm worried!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I take it back.. silly phone hadn't updated posts!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so relieved it made it, halloweena. Did the JOL crack? I'm so sorry!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

lucidhalloween said:


> I'm so relieved it made it, halloweena. Did the JOL crack? I'm so sorry!



No need to apologize! He's perfect! Thank you again for all the wonderful gifts you sent over. I love everything and will especially treasure the handmade items!  Not sure if you saw my original post with narrative, on the previous page, I had some photo issues and had to repost just the photos.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

You are very welcome, i had a great time making them! This is my first reap and i think I'm addicted already! Nerve wracking going halfway across the world though..i had visions of you opening the box to a pile of dust abd styrofoam beads! Lol 
And I've just had a scroll back and found your original post. I swear my phone was keeping me hanging on purpose! I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

To MY victim: the day of your reaping is upon us. I will be closely monitoring your package today with eager anticipation of its delivery. You have been somewhat quiet on the forum lately, so I wonder if you have forgotten about the reaper all together. I can hardly wait. Muhahah.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

lucidhalloween said:


> You are very welcome, i had a great time making them! This is my first reap and i think I'm addicted already! Nerve wracking going halfway across the world though..i had visions of you opening the box to a pile of dust abd styrofoam beads! Lol
> And I've just had a scroll back and found your original post. I swear my phone was keeping me hanging on purpose! I'm glad you liked it


lol! Glad you found the post, you deserve all the thanks. I did a little reverse reaper stalking and figured this may be your first exchange, it is only my fourth and I know that fear all too well! It is equal parts luck and packaging I think! You did a fabulous job on everything. Thanks so much again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love all your gifts Halloween! Especially the wreath and the ornaments, great job lucidhalloween!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I mailed my victim's box today! A couple of days late, but it was taking a long time for some pieces to dry and I couldn't rush it without causing some cracking.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Delivered!!!!!! Check your front door, victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No boxes on my porch. 

The delivery trucks are certainly teasing me, though...as they usually tend to do this time of year. I watched the FedEx truck drive around my house and block twice within a few minutes...I'd say he was lost, but I think he was doing it on purpose just because he knows I am waiting... 
Yesterday, the UPS truck drove up to the stop sign in front of my house, turned on his turn signal like he was going to turn and park, then suddenly turned the opposite direction of his turn signal...away from my house. That's cruel, UPS man...too cruel...


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> No boxes on my porch.
> 
> The delivery trucks are certainly teasing me... That's cruel, UPS man...too cruel...


I'm in the same boat and feel the same way. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of boxes enroute, several folks shipping late


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My box went out today. Of course I had to remove a certain Miss Fancy Pants who tried to claim the box.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmm... where o where is my victim.....


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Your victim is here!!!!!! I was reaped by halloweena!!! I am currently opening as we speak!!! My husband didn't know it was the reap so I just got home and discovered it!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Halloweena!!!!!! What a wonderful reap!!!!!!!!! We loved everything!!!!!! You have out done yourself!!

Opened to beautiful wrap job!!








Everything was neatly wrapped up!! I got so excited I forgot to take pictures after I picked up the first one!!!!







There was some cool rigging my husband was displaying. And then a chain and the neatest picture of a general. Clarify for me. I think it's napoleons hubby says it's just a general!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

There's more!!!!!
So we got this cool sound effects speaker that makes your lights flicker with the sounds. Then an purple and orange fire and ice projection light!!!!! And a lite up spider web!!!!!








An awesome little piranha!! He's so cool!








A cool aged map!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh wait for it this is the final thing. And omg is it just the best!!!!!!!
This amazing little treasure chest








And when you open it....... TREASURE!!!!! The crown is so cool tons of coins and gems and these amazing silver pieces the little bowl and plate. It perfect!!!








Halloweena it's all wonderful! Thank you so very much. It's fantastic!!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I am so relieved that you like everything! I know your list lead with Carnevil but as much as I tried it is just not my specialty LOL... but ghost ship I can work with! So that is the "theme" of your reap. It was completely different from anything I'd ever done, and stumped me at first, but once I got going I had so much fun exploring pirate/ghost ship/"under the sea" themes for you. 

The rigging was my favorite craft to make (it's hand knotted..started off as a roll of jute), and the rusty chain too. I'm sure the little wispy pieces of creepy cloth on them are tangled up due to shipping but if you let them hang loose like this pic the effect is very "Haunted ghost ship". As for the captain, his true identity is unknown, just a memory of a lost ship from long ago. ;-)


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

wrong thread


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love that treasure chest Wickedwench! Everything else is great too but that one is awesome!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

It's all perfect for a ghost ship!!! My husband loves the chain and the rigging as he's not a fan of creating those types of crafts so you saved him lots of time and made something so perfect!!!!
I am a sucker for the treasure chest. It is amazing! I have been trying to find a little crown for a while but haven't had any luck!

Again you did an amazing job!!!! Love love love!!!!



Halloweena said:


> I am so relieved that you like everything! I know your list lead with Carnevil but as much as I tried it is just not my specialty LOL... but ghost ship I can work with! So that is the "theme" of your reap. It was completely different from anything I'd ever done, and stumped me at first, but once I got going I had so much fun exploring pirate/ghost ship/"under the sea" themes for you.
> 
> The rigging was my favorite craft to make (it's hand knotted..started off as a roll of jute), and the rusty chain too. I'm sure the little wispy pieces of creepy cloth on them are tangled up due to shipping but if you let them hang loose like this pic the effect is very "Haunted ghost ship". As for the captain, his true identity is unknown, just a memory of a lost ship from long ago. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 504474


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I love your whole Reap, WickedWench! Awesome, awesome job, Halloweena!! The jute net is amazing (and looks a little hard on the fingers), and the map has just the right touch. It all makes me curious to see your set-up, WickedWench. Also ogling the chain and treasure chest <3 super cool.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow! Amazing reap.. love the attention to detail! Love the hand knotted rigging and rusty chain.. very creative


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I was reaped by quite the creative Shadow Panther, sorry for the delay in posting Shadow Panther I had to pull overtime all this week and I was beat by the time I got home, just know everything made it safely I will post pictures today when I get off, and I love it all especially my guy dressed all in black *wink wink* the rest will have to wait to see till this evening. 

And to my victim, do not fear it is coming..........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SilentRaven said:


> Patiently waiting for reaper pictures... lol
> View attachment 500009


You don't look like you are patiently waiting. You have starved yourself to just bones. Eat something!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, so many wonderful things received. I have not been around much as I have been working every day---something I usually don't do and it has been kicking me in the rear. I am running behind on my package but never fear it will be soon there.

I am always amazed at the wonderful gifts people send and receive. There is so much to love about these Reaps---much more than just the items, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Wickedwench! Love that treasure chest with all the silver goodies inside! Good work on the chain and rigging, too, Halloweena!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I was Reaped!! What Amazing timing. It happened Yesterday, Friday the 13th!!! As you know it is a very busy day for us, but I did make it a point to email Cwikhart in between slashings. Once again I was truly blown away and have received so many things that I have been truly wanting. The box was perfectly themed for a Mistress of Fortune. Some beautiful home decor in the crafted planchette wall hanging! I adore this so much! The palm readers Guide is just so beautiful! Some Tarrot cards  I love Tarot Cards! A beautiful mystic table cloth to place it all on. To ensure my personal appearance looks as good as my home A beautiful necklace and the much coveted Coin scarf I had been desiring!! As soon as I opened it It went right on!  Also the wonderful passage was such an amazing touch!! It is sitting in my living room front and center! Thank you so very much!!! 

Also Dear Victim I have been working so hard on your gifts. I have tried some new crafts and am very pleased with the results. I am running a tad bit late I know, but I assure you it is worth it! Thank you for your patience. She will fly out of here Monday. She will be missed! I wish I made two


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love love love the sun table cloth, love the Tarot cards, planchette looks awesome and you look beautiful in your coin scarf! 
...perfect that you got your reaping on Friday the 13th, lol!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally, I am done with my last craft! Everything is all boxed up and ready to be shipped. Soon, victim, soooooon ye shall be reaped!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've Been Reaped!!!! Thank you sooo sooo much Lisa48317!!! I am just over the moon about my beautiful gifts!! What a wonderful surprise!!! Here's pics everyone. My great card, awesome candles and my witches finally have a vulture


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my table top tree! I love it sooo much! I can't decide where to put it! Haha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous glowing candle holders


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Omg! I'm so excited over my graveyard grim reaper tree. I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My victims package went out today  I'm so excited for it to get there!! Thanks so much Lisa 48317 you've made my Halloween very magical


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Finally, I am done with my last craft! Everything is all boxed up and ready to be shipped. Soon, victim, soooooon ye shall be reaped!
> 
> View attachment 504658


Ooohhh! Is that Vintage Halloween poppers I see??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great Reap, Booswife! Love those two candle holders!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A little bit scary said:


> I was reaped by quite the creative Shadow Panther, sorry for the delay in posting Shadow Panther I had to pull overtime all this week and I was beat by the time I got home, just know everything made it safely I will post pictures today when I get off, and I love it all especially my guy dressed all in black *wink wink* the rest will have to wait to see till this evening.
> 
> And to my victim, do not fear it is coming..........


Whew I was so worried something would be broke. I understand overtime. TY for de-stressing me. I try to wrap everything in more bubble wrap than is probably needed but you never know who hates their jobs and just throws your packages. I am so excited it all made it. TY TY TY


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

the reaps look so awesome-I love that chest.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ooohhh! Is that Vintage Halloween poppers I see??


They are indeed!


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been Reaped today by KAB!!

Opening the box.








Such a cute card! It says my Reaper went with my "Halloween Party for 2" theme. 








Oooo! Delicious Cherry Cola SPIDER VENOM!








Some Halloween shaped pasta, Vampire Bats sour gummies, cookies, and Quija board mints!








... more to come!


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Next are these gorgeous black and gold skeleton hand plates! They are so creepy and elegant. 








Here are some spooky black tapered candles to help set the mood, as well as a very lovely gold skull bottle stopper!








A close-up of the skull bottle stopper.








Sorry my pictures aren't great, the camera I have on my phone is not very good. 

I absolutely loved everything you sent, KAB! Thank you for such an awesome reap. My husband and I will definitely put everything to use to make our Halloween more special. I'm totally eating those gummies soon, and taking the mints to work. I've got to figure out what sauce to use with that pasta to make a creeped out dinner! OH, and I am SO getting a nice bottle of wine for Halloween to put the skull stopper to good use too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely reap, SusanSpooky! I love Halloween themed snacks, foods, and drinks...Your Halloween dinner will be so fun!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think that’s the first food reap I’ve seen! Love it! I’ve been eyeing those plates from World Market for a few weeks now, I may have to just pay them a visit this weekend.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was wanting to go to World Market, today, but we will have to go next weekend, maybe. (It's an hour and a half drive from here) I always get my Halloween sodas...like my Pumpkin soda from there...their fancy halloween chocolate bars, like the orange chocolate flavored one...Mmmmm...I have gotten the Halloween pastas from there, too! I love that store for their tasty holiday goodies, lol.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

those plates are great!!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Loving all the Reaps!! Just catching up today as my county in northern has been ravaged by fires this week and we are in survival mode here, and internet usage is mostly checking on family and the movement of the fire and newest evacuations....haven't seen my victim post their reap pics yet, it was delivered over a week ago, eek!! Can't wait to see the rest of the reaps and get mine...it will be a much needed relief from the chaos around here


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Gorgeous glowing candle holders


I'm so glad you like everything and that these got there in one piece!

As soon as I saw your likes list and the tree listed on there, I knew I could hook you up! I've actually had both of them for several years and never used them. In fact I even had to cut the tags off before I sent them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some very great reaps everyone


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! I am so so sorry dear reaper, I just got back from a quick vacation but arrived home a little bit ago to an awesome package at my door step!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Everything is fantastic, I will be uploading all of the pictures in the morning!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok....I couldn't wait till tomorrow to post everything cause I am so excited by everything I got! lol
Thank you, thank you, thank you again!!!!!!! I LOVE everything and can't wait to use all of these goodies for my Halloween party!!!

Tried to get a good picture so I took two....I loooove the Bride of Frankenstein so I was thrilled when this was the first thing I took out of the box!!!!














Couldn't believe all of these awesome baking goodies!! This will be perfect for my party!! I got baking cups, baking recipes (Which I plan on doing a few - they have some great ideas in there!) So many fun sprinkles and Halloween Cookie Cutters!!








Love Bath and Body Works and was so happy to get this body cream - what a great scent!!!








A fantastic Skeleton wall hanger!!! I love it!! Halloween garland, party plates and cups and a spider ice cube tray! Wow! These are perfect!!








Love this Happy Halloween Witch Sign! 








And last but not least spooky cloth!!! And an awesome Halloween hand towel!








Thank you so much again, looking forward to using everything!!! You really did a great job!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldn’t have been able to wait, either! Love the whole Reap!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Fantastic reaps.. i love seeing how creative you all are, and it's clear everyone puts a lot of love in to these gifts!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, hostess! Love that witch sign, the baking goodies and the B&BW lotion!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

My package came Saturday. A little light reading


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I was Reaped!! What Amazing timing. It happened Yesterday, Friday the 13th!!! As you know it is a very busy day for us, but I did make it a point to email Cwikhart in between slashings. Once again I was truly blown away and have received so many things that I have been truly wanting. The box was perfectly themed for a Mistress of Fortune. Some beautiful home decor in the crafted planchette wall hanging! I adore this so much! The palm readers Guide is just so beautiful! Some Tarrot cards  I love Tarot Cards! A beautiful mystic table cloth to place it all on. To ensure my personal appearance looks as good as my home A beautiful necklace and the much coveted Coin scarf I had been desiring!! As soon as I opened it It went right on!  Also the wonderful passage was such an amazing touch!! It is sitting in my living room front and center! Thank you so very much!!!


So glad you like everything! I think I finally got the last of the ink and paint off me I had a blast shopping and crafting for you!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

tzgirls123 said:


> Loving all the Reaps!! Just catching up today as my county in northern has been ravaged by fires this week and we are in survival mode here, and internet usage is mostly checking on family and the movement of the fire and newest evacuations....haven't seen my victim post their reap pics yet, it was delivered over a week ago, eek!! Can't wait to see the rest of the reaps and get mine...it will be a much needed relief from the chaos around here


you be careful, good luck to all of you. i hope they get it under control soon.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok victim. I have your packages taped and ready to go. They will be at the post office tomorrow night so hopefully you will get them before Halloween!!!! I am so sorry for the wait!!!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

We got reaped this weekend!! What a nice surprise!! Thank you so much, Diabolical, for catering to our creepy clown theme!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

tzgirls, stay safe/ I hope the fires don't get any closer to you. I know it has to be so scary to all of you in the Northern California area and the others that have been in the line of the fires. Stay safe/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs. Voorhees, that is an awesome reep. Love, love it all!

booswife, what great items. Love that little black tree and the unique cemetery tree. The vulture is perfect for you.

I love the food Reap and the one with baking items. How original and fun.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I was reaped by Shadow Panther and she does not disappoint, so happy with everything I received, you are very creative Shadow.












Spanish moss, every year I say I am going to buy some to go in my topiary's and every year I forget to buy some and now I have some, YAY!! Some really big spiders, I have some scaring plans for these guys. 












Look at my bat vase, love this thing , took a side picture so you could see his face.






Look at that book cover...squee....I cannot wait to add my own potions and spells and put it in the kitchen, so cool.












The Raven, that Shadow made to hang, love it, tried to get a better picture but it either shows up to dark or the flash blows it out, but trust me its awesome.












Scarecrows, cute little buggers, and pumpkins oh my, and homemade pumpkin to boot, told y'all Shadow has some creative bones.






Look at my creepy little wreath, this sucker now hangs on my bedroom door, muhaha












And this guy is my favorite, Shadow sent along glow sticks to go inside but I am saving those for the big night so I put a flameless candle inside so you could see how cool he is when he is glowing. This guy now adorns my dining room table and I couldn't be more pleased. Shadow, seriously thank you so much I love it all.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so glad that you enjoyed it all!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

icezombie said:


> We got reaped this weekend!! What a nice surprise!! Thank you so much, Diabolical, for catering to our creepy clown theme!!
> 
> View attachment 506538


Your welcome, you have another box on the way.


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Diabolical said:


> Your welcome, you have another box on the way.


Wow, awesome!! Excited!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I tried to hit several of your likes. I am glad you like the ghost guy. Also what is a scarecrow without his wife and child-lol. I am so glad you like everything. That vase was a bear for me. I could not get the bat to stick to the glass but after the third glue I tried and some luck he stayed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

tzgirls, stay safe!!
icezombie, great clown items! Can't wait to see what's in your second box!
A little bit scary, awesome reap! The vase and hooded figure are awesome!

I can't wait to see more reaps!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Eep! I left my desk for five minutes and came back to...a Pampers box? XD What a WONDERFUL surprise!

These next 4.5 hours of work will be excruciating as I wait to go home so I can open it. Also, as seems fitting, it arrived on a day when things weren't going the best, but now it's a great day!!

I was reaped by the creative *SilentRaven*! Thank you in advance!! =D


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Ok....I couldn't wait till tomorrow to post everything cause I am so excited by everything I got! lol
> Thank you, thank you, thank you again!!!!!!! I LOVE everything and can't wait to use all of these goodies for my Halloween party!!!
> 
> Tried to get a good picture so I took two....I loooove the Bride of Frankenstein so I was thrilled when this was the first thing I took out of the box!!!!
> ...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been honored and blessed to be reaped by Bethene!!! I will post pics later but she made me want to cry. Everything she sent was FANTASTIC and so PERFECT!!!! She is also so sneaky. will explain when I post pics. I so LOVE everything!!!!! Wait till you all see, I am so blessed.

The last two reaps have yielded so many amazing things for everyone. I am so glad I found this forum as it has been "home". I have learned so many things and met some great people.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Surprise, victim.. another box has been delivered.. sorry that the packages were not able to arrive at the same time!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene, The reaper box was such a wonderful surprise. The candle and dishtowels are so cute and will come in handy all year. The Halloween trick or treat sign looks great amid the pumpkins under my Halloween tree and the jingle bell spider is so amazingly adorable hanging in the front of the tree. Thank you so very much.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been reaped







by pretty little nightmare.Aiden loves all the clown goodies.the tree and sign are my favorites. Thank you, I love everything you sent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sneakykid, that Pampers box decorated for Halloween is hilarious!!! Too funny, SilentRaven, lol!
Gouliet, very nice reap!! Love the sign, the owl dishtowel and the spider!

I can't wait to see all the rest of the reaps!! Hurry and post your pictures, everyone!

As for me...hmmm...when shall I get reaped?? Every time a delivery truck drives by I go into high alert mode, lol! (They drive by A LOT!) So much suspense...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, moonwitchkitty!! I really like that Happy Halloween sign! The tree looks awesome, too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG. that bat planter is cool and I love the Raven behind the poem how special. Lots of good stuff there. But, the reaper guy is wonderful. I have never seen one like that. It is awesome!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> Eep! I left my desk for five minutes and came back to...a Pampers box? XD What a WONDERFUL surprise!
> 
> These next 4.5 hours of work will be excruciating as I wait to go home so I can open it. Also, as seems fitting, it arrived on a day when things weren't going the best, but now it's a great day!!
> 
> I was reaped by the creative *SilentRaven*! Thank you in advance!! =D


i had fun with the box, can't wait to find out how you like the stuff inside!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, I am blown away by this reap!

Bats! Perfectly creepy but not too creepy. Muahahaha!! I actually don't have any batty things, so I'm glad to add these to the decor!

A countdown! Look how cute it is! I'm tempted to keep it at work so I get to look at it longer.

Halloween socks! Can't have too many and I was sorely lacking in the Halloween socks department. Yasss!

Hand towels! Love the colors and simplicity of the designs! Just the right amount of spooky and fun! Can't wait to put these out!

And last, my FAVORITE, homemade Haunted Mansion pillow!! HM is one of my favorite rides at Disney! And now I have an exclusive, one of a kind pillow!! =D

THANK YOU SO MUCH, *SILENTRAVEN*!!! You did marvelously!! I am so happy with everything! So sorry that our tastes are different and that made it difficult, but everything turned out fabulous!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> Wow, I am blown away by this reap!
> 
> Bats! Perfectly creepy but not too creepy. Muahahaha!! I actually don't have any batty things, so I'm glad to add these to the decor!
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome! glad you liked everything (including my art work on the box). 
P.S. the pillow glows in the dark!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, sneakykid! Love those towels and the socks!! Nice job on the pillow, SilentRaven!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What great reaps everyone as I was looking thru photos I was like oh ya I still have a reap coming maybe it will come tommorow on my birthday


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Sooooooo. HALLOWEENA!!!! Omg. I got another box!!! It had a critter in it!!!!







This little box shakes and moves and it's just sooooooooooo cool!!!! Like I can't stop how cool it is!!
I tried to add a video but it didn't work! 
This hand made aged crate. There's like a little tail sticking out of one side and it has glowing eyes and moves and shakes. Omg


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the delay-had to play plumber and fix the dishwasher. Bethene pm'd me asking about my cemetery "on behalf of my reaper." and you will now ee why I called her sneaky. Again I so love my gifts so much, they are just perfect!!!








just the most perfect voodoo sticks, perfect hat and my vine...not sure if I want to use him on my witch fireplace chimney or growing up on a tombstone. My mind is screaming we want both-lol








this voodoo hat is just what I visioned to make. It's just enough to be absolutely PERFECT!!!!!
I must know where you bought the hands, heads and crossbones. I have tried to find things like this for projects in my head. Please (and I will beg if needed-lol) tell me where you got them







this is a closer look at the voodoo sticks-I love these so much







these are my new cemetery stones-now I have 6 (a bit slow in that area-lol). She even added pvc poles to the back so they will stay in place. My ghost who lights up and plays creepy music. When my oldest Daughter was little she was scared of that music. Wonder if it still creeps her out-hmmmmmm-lol. Bethene also sent along a cute card I am going to tuck away.














a closer look at my beauties

what apparently did want to be seen (why I don't know) is my bag of bones and vine. Also my clip on spot lights which will be put to good use.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Wickedwench said:


> Sooooooo. HALLOWEENA!!!! Omg. I got another box!!! It had a critter in it!!!!
> View attachment 507441
> 
> This little box shakes and moves and it's just sooooooooooo cool!!!! Like I can't stop how cool it is!!
> ...


I'm glad you like it!! Sorry that the two boxes did not arrive together. I thought this would be very "ghost ship" appropriate. I can't take credit for making it though. It was a special order! 

I'll try to upload a video clip of it in action too.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Halloweena said:


> I'm glad you like it!! Sorry that the two boxes did not arrive together. I thought this would be very "ghost ship" appropriate. I can't take credit for making it though. It was a special order!
> 
> I'll try to upload a video clip of it in action too.


I was actually kind of awesome that it arrived separate. Of course as most of us this time of year I am ordering things non stop. So when I saw the box I was trying to figure out what I ordered! LOL!!! 

It is soooooo cool this little critter. My cats are totally freaked by it. And where ever you got it did an amazing job! Great pick! It's perfect.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wickedwench, awesome critter crate!
Shadow Panther, great reap!! Those voodoo sticks are really awesome looking!! Love the stones, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! I will post pictures, soon, here!! I just wanted to, at least, let my reaper know, real quick, that my box arrived and that I love everything, as I keep having issues with the forum, today, for some reason. I keep getting error screens. 

I am going to try to get on long enough to get these pics up!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Something was delivered yesterday but there's still more to come 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I was reaped!! came home from running errands to find a big box from Kloey74!!







box filled with many other boxes!







First goodie was an awesome corpsed jack-o-lantern!







Followed by a corpsed skull and skull door knocker!







The corsped items keep coming with a hand!







and finishing it all off with a ghostly skull mirror! you never can have enough skulls!







I love all of this, ive always wanted to try my hand at corpsing, and this might just give me the motivation to do so!, one question though, is this stuff weather proof? Thanks again Kloey74!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, let's see if I can get my pics posted!! My first several tries failed....I've been trying for hours...sigh. 

Anyways...I was reaped by the wonderful Amyml!!! Thank you, darlin'...I love every single thing!!!

Let's get the bad news out of the way, first...there was one casualty.  The box came a bit beat up on, half open with the card sticking half out and I was immediately worried. Even though there was miles of paper wrapping, the item on top was partially shattered. It was an absolutely beautiful Victorian looking silver frame with a rose filled center. I love it. Sadly, the greenery on the center and right hand side under the rosebud and center full rose was shattered into a million pieces down to the bare wire they were formed on. I dug through the box and found as many of the larger parts as I could and glued them back together, so it's looking much better, but some of it was just broken up too small. I will see what I can do to repair the remainder that I couldn't glue...maybe some clay and paint? If I can't fix it, maybe adding a butterfly over the broken spot??

Here is a pic of it after I did the gluing, and also a pic of another pretty, Victorian looking frame that I found in the box that I will find a good photograph for!










Okay, now on to the rest! First we have a huge 7 foot ghost...he's a bit wrinkly from being in the package, right now, but he will smooth out after hanging a bit. I need to find a home for him, somewhere! 









Next, a set of super cute dish towels:









Then, gifts for my husband and mommy! My husband was sent a super awesome Halloween themed bottle of hot sauce...this will get eaten up, for sure, then we will save the bottle as a decoration!! My mom got a little Charlie Brown figure and a really, really neat mug with vintage style Trick or Treaters all around it! It's so cute! I took a few pics of it so you can see the whole print all the way around. She already has it sitting with her kitchen Halloween display.





























Then, we have a metal pumpkin pail...we super love these. We have a couple, but didn't have this color! Good thing we didn't buy one, yet!!









Next is a set of adorable witch boot ornaments! 









Then I found a super, super gorgeous glass spiderweb dish!! I LOVE this!! I always admire all the pretty dishes like this one at HomeGoods and other such stores...it's perfect!! The picture does it no justice...the metallic orange shifts colors in the light, giving off a golden shine over the orange.









Finally, a set of four absolutely, super, awesome, gorgeous, spooky glasses!!! I am head over heels for them!!! I just adore fancy holiday glasses!! 










 Amyml, darling reaper, thank you so, very much for these wonderful gifts! They will all get used, for sure. It's all perfect! Have a very Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic gifts, SilentRaven!! Each item is very cool and well done!! That hand is creepy, lol!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh and my Louie loves his gift too!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome reaps and great ideas they gave me. Louie is just adorable!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am glad you like every thing, shadow panther, the skull and crossbones came from a necklace I got several years ago from the dollar tree, and cut up to use. I don't remember where I got the little hands all I know is that they came together in a small bag, sorry!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

SilentRaven said:


> Oh and my Louie loves his gift too!


I had to ship later than planned because Miss Fancy Pants decided to knock the picture off of my table and broke it. I'm so glad you liked everything. The corpsed things are made with modge podge and should be ok as long as they don't get rained on. You might want to spray a couple of coats of sealant on them just to be safe.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Reaps! There are so many new and wonderful things. I love everything----the corpsed items, the fancy glasses and spider dish, the voodoo sticks and hat and on and on it goes. Again I am amazed and so happy to be a part of this group. The Halloween Forum rocks~

Shadow Panther, the small hands and the small skulls that bethene used on the Voodoo hat have also been sold at Dollar Tree in a package. I haven't been in there much this season so I don't know if they have had them. I did buy some small skull similiar to those at the At Home store this past weekend. Did I say that I love that hat and voodoo sticks??? I am working on a voodoo costume right now.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

YAY! We were reaped! Thank you so much Sneakykid! Everything was awesome, even the pink foam you used to pack it! I can use that for some projects I've been thinking about!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, McBernes! Love the scaredy cat wax warmer and the kitty towel! Great painting, too!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, let's see if I can get my pics posted!! My first several tries failed....I've been trying for hours...sigh.
> 
> Anyways...I was reaped by the wonderful Amyml!!! Thank you, darlin'...I love every single thing!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay, what a fun time catching up (fall break’s over, so I’m back at work and don’t get to check in as often as I’d like). Amyml- the frames are beautiful! What a find!

WitchyKitty - I’m inviting myself over to use those glasses 

The corpsed items are insane (especially the hands!). Great job, Reaper (was it Kloey? The Reaper’s escaping me)...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps ever one


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! Kadeeblake I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE everything. I can't thank you enough for taking the time to make my gifts! Even my kiddos were impressed (and that says a lot coming from preteens LOL!). How in the world did you make that bird? It was awesome! The voodoo doll looks fantastic on my alter and I found the perfect spot for the light up skeleton frame in a place that was really needing something but I couldn't figure out what and you solved that issue! Thank you so much! I am truly grateful and very appreciative of everything!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml said:


> Dang post office...Oh well, I hope you can save it somehow. I was most worried about that rose frame. ;/ There ended up being way more glass things I was I was comfortable with, so I guess one casualty isn't too bad!
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed everything, and hope you can find places for them in your home and display. Let me know if the hot sauce in any good!


Everything already has a home, lol! I will figure out something for that rose frame...it's way to pretty and perfect for my house to give up on it. I'll let you know what I figure out. I'll let you know about the hot sauce, too! 

We found a place for that 7 foot ghost! LOL! We were going to hang him outside, but then we put him in an upstairs peak window with a black light and it's too fun looking to move, now. You can see him from blocks away! It's awesome, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, kab! The skull frame is awesome. I'll bet it looks cool lit up!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I’ve been reaped!! Eek!!
Thank you so much for our box! It was full of tricks and treats and so much fun!!! The card was only signed “your reaper”, but the box says S.kirch shipped it 



















Bane was super excited to help me open the box and the first thing we unwrapped was Beanboozled!! A game where you eat a jelly bean and it might be yummy or nasty! We spent all night playing this game and had so much fun!! I will post a video later if I can get it to load!! I think Bane has seen this game played on YouTube and he was so thrilled to get it!!!



















There was a whole bag of goodies just for Bane! He loves it so much!! And he really wanted me to take a photo of him eating a lollipop to show you, lol







Can’t wAit to pamper myself and try out these face masks!!







A notepad, which is already on the fridge, because we love having one on there for lists we need to make & wall art, which coincidentally I have picked up and put back several times at target! Haha! I love it!! And it’s on the wall in a perfect spot above our tv




















Lots of treats!! (Which will go into making something yummy for our Halloween party!!)

























Lots of decor PERFECT for my haunted hotel check in desk!! Which I am still trying to finish, but here’s a pic 














And lastly these adorable Hocus Pocus salt and pepper shakers!!! Which are so perfect because I love Hocus Pocus and my kitchen area for our Halloween party is a witches kitchen theme!!!!







Thank you so, so much!!! We love it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

what awesome reaps everyone. I love seeing what everyone has gotten


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

tzgirls, great reap! How sweet to have a whole bag of goodies for your little one! I love love love the Hocus Pocus/Binx salt and pepper shakers...I am still contemplating buying them if I can find them. Love the skull on the books, too!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Great Reaps! There are so many new and wonderful things. I love everything----the corpsed items, the fancy glasses and spider dish, the voodoo sticks and hat and on and on it goes. Again I am amazed and so happy to be a part of this group. The Halloween Forum rocks~
> 
> Shadow Panther, the small hands and the small skulls that bethene used on the Voodoo hat have also been sold at Dollar Tree in a package. I haven't been in there much this season so I don't know if they have had them. I did buy some small skull similiar to those at the At Home store this past weekend. Did I say that I love that hat and voodoo sticks??? I am working on a voodoo costume right now.


Ty printersdevil and bethene-sadly I have not seen any at DT this year *sigh* maybe I will get lucky and find some somewhere. So many things I could make with these.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Apparently it is a day of reaping for many of us...including me. Yay!! I have been reaped by printersdevil. I love it all! I just finished staining my staircase and was thinking, how can I decorate it for Halloween? And wouldn’t you know, she sent me this lovely damask banner. It’s hard to tell in the pic, but the colors are silver and black. Very classy! To compliment it, there is a little gray & black damask pillow, as well as a black Nevermore one that I’m sure I will find some place to put. She also sent me a palmistry hand statue, which will go really well with my phrenology head and tarot stuff in my fortune teller area. Love love love this! I almost bought one this season too, but never did so that was perfect. And lastly, I have to say, the skeleton guy really gave me a chuckle not because of his animation but because I have a friend who has the exact same mustache. I immediately thought of him as soon as I opened the box. Too funny! Anyway, thank you again printersdevil, I love everything!


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

I was reaped! It was all so carefully packaged, I loved it! Thank you so much "Dominique", this was great to receive after a really crazy, non-fun Halloween related week 









I did mention film stuff a lot in my interests, so there was a good push there. One of my favorite items was this awesome magnet. Something about the texture to it:









And I mentioned John Carpenter films quite a bit, so was floored that I didn't just get a CD:









But also his forthcoming album on CD and vinyl (*and I do have a record player to listen to this, I'm so happy to have this for our Halloween party *)









There was also good creepy art I've found good spots for









And small posters to spruce up my office









I mentioned I made films as well, so this was a thoughtful, practical touch









Even the way it was all wrapped was magnificent, with skulls, black and orange plastic wrap, and caution tape









This was my first year finally being a part of this and this is way beyond anything I could have expected. This is why I love Halloween so much - I think it can bring the best out of people and build community just as much as Thanksgiving or Christmas  Thank you "Dominique" you did an amazing job! As someone who hopes people will notice all the details of any party/gift I present, I hope you know how much I appreciate all your work.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You are so welcome. I tried to make the fortune teller guy into a necklace jewelry box. It ended up being just a hair too tight and when the guy talked the movement of the mouth rattled the glass in the front and made the door jump open. I kept working with it hopi g to make it into one of those fortune teller booths but finally gave up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpiritsVineyard, nice reap! I love the pillows and banner!!
Cpt Murphy, great reap! How cool you got a CD for now and two preorders for the newest ones!! The magnet is neat, too!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Received a THIRD package from our reaper last night! A big box of Halloween goodies. I'm still going through all of it, but some very cool vintage items that we already have on display. Thank you, Diabolical, you certainly added to our collection! We appreciate it very much.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Your welcome. It was a bigger box, I split between two people. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts, ice zombie! I love the two light up haunted houses with the little ghosts!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow,great gifts!!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Someone has two packages on their porch!!!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Trying to patiently wait.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Who is left to be reaped?? I know Saki said she was still waiting...kloey, are you waiting, too, then? Anyone else?


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Who is left to be reaped?? I know Saki said she was still waiting...kloey, are you waiting, too, then? Anyone else?


My victim has received several items but there is one still on the way

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm still patiently waiting, maybe it will be there after doctors appointment.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting, but it's cool. Makes it last longer.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Who is left to be reaped?? I know Saki said she was still waiting...kloey, are you waiting, too, then? Anyone else?


Yep!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Amy's and Saki's are in route, lucid halloween's is being sent Monday, and I p.m.'d Kloey74's and diabolical's reapers. Any more victims I need to check into?


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

My victim was reaped yesterday... have not heard about it. Maybe they didn't like it.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Wickedwench said:


> My victim was reaped yesterday... have not heard about it. Maybe they didn't like it.


Its been a couple days.


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

kab said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! Kadeeblake I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE everything. I can't thank you enough for taking the time to make my gifts! Even my kiddos were impressed (and that says a lot coming from preteens LOL!). How in the world did you make that bird? It was awesome! The voodoo doll looks fantastic on my alter and I found the perfect spot for the light up skeleton frame in a place that was really needing something but I couldn't figure out what and you solved that issue! Thank you so much! I am truly grateful and very appreciative of everything!!
> View attachment 508866
> 
> View attachment 508874
> ...


 

I'm so glad you love everything!! <3 

I made the vulture using the corpsing technique I found on here  It's super easy so I've kind of been corpsing all the things. If it is a skeleton, it is now corpsed. I think my husband thinks I'm insane. LOL 

But really, if you have a skeleton frame of anything, I've found you can pretty much corpse it. I found the bird at the dollar store (I think??) and then used all the corpsing ingredients to make it. (Just search 'corpsing' on this forum) 

The skeleton frame was a tutorial I found on here last year and book marked. You can get almost all the materials at the dollar store too! (Frame, skull, and pantyhose). I bought the battery powered lights at Walmart. 

The voodoo doll I found on eBay. It came from an authentic voodoo shop in New Orleans  

The rat was just a fun little addition since I knew you liked rats. 

Happy Halloween!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you to my reaper for the gifts!! I loved them all and they're just what I needed for our party. I love all the signs and they're hanging up in our house now. The little gold skull is PERFECT on our mantel. I actually had another gold skull that is larger to stick it next to and they look like a set now!  I love the voodoo ornament too! Thank you!! 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Tracking shows that my victim received most of their items last Monday. I hope they like them

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped today thank you to the mcbeans everything is perfect and made it just in time for my party tonight








They gave me thus awsome rear troll head which I love and is in cabniet of curiosities cabniet 









They also made me poison Apple and potions for it
So cool love 
















Then they made me a leprechaun shillelegh how cool is this 








Thank you so much. 
I am having ibtwrbet issues so hoping this pist right 
p








Thank you so much


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome reap Saki,have a great time at the party °


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped this week. I had the package sent to my parents house because I wasnt sure which house we would be in due to us closing on a new house and moving. I went to my parents house today for a visit and got to unbox my package with them which was fun, they were in awe over all of the items I received and what this whole secret reaper business is lol. 
Anyway, the card was signed "V", was this from you Mrs. Voorhees? 
I loved everything! It's all so perfect. Everything fits my taste and decorating style to a T. Each item was better than the next, it's so hard to pick a favorite! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Moonwitchkitty, I'm glad the clown items found a good home with your son. I've been holding onto that mask for 2 years, waiting for just the right person to send it to. I've been busy, but I do still have 1 more box to send you, so hopefully I can get that sent off this week


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

PLM, That witch head is ahhhmaaaaaziinng!!!!! Is it a pumpkin bucket transformed? I’m dying. 
Saki, you got a poison apple <3 I love your Reap. Hope your party was spectacular!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kadeeblake, nice reap! I love the skulls and the mini Joker string doll!
Saki.Girl, great reap! All of those items are so well made and perfect for your themes! Love the Mummy Dust!
Pretty Little Nightmare, nice reap!! Omg, I adore that tin of mini Vintage looking cutout decorations!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGoats, yes it's a JOL bucket underneath. Pretty amazing!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentRaven: It glows in the dark? That's so cool!! Thanks again!

McBernes: Yay! I'm glad you liked it (phew! haha) and that everything arrived all right! And so quickly!

...

Great reaps everyone! Just got caught up going through all the pages!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped! Love it all. I am so sorry wicked we FB I thought I posted here when I received it but don't see the post. It have had this issue several times lately and am not sure what is happening. Sorry for you being left wondering.

I will try to upload the pics tomorrow. I got some really cool things that ,I have never seen and a great fire and ice bulb that I really needed plus many things that ,I will be working with this week lead into the big day.

Thank you so much ,wicked wench. Pics to follow!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

So glad!!! I thought maybe you hadn't received it or something!!!!! I was worried it was delivered and maybe stolen!!!! I'm glad you liked what you got!!! Unfortunately I had a craft melt down so it took longer than expected to send out!!!


printersdevil said:


> I was reaped! Love it all. I am so sorry wicked we FB I thought I posted here when I received it but don't see the post. It have had this issue several times lately and am not sure what is happening. Sorry for you being left wondering.
> 
> I will try to upload the pics tomorrow. I got some really cool things that ,I have never seen and a great fire and ice bulb that I really needed plus many things that ,I will be working with this week lead into the big day.
> 
> Thank you so much ,wicked wench. Pics to follow!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

some great reaps coming in! everything looks awesome


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Still waiting but love seeing what everyone has received!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Diabolical, and lucidhalloween are both having there items coming soon, Kloey74, I will get back with your reaper, but I have no worries on my part, because I know that it's someone who always comes through, it will be sweeter because of the wait.. Any one else who hasn't been reaped let you know, but I believe most are on the way..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, that witch pail is so awesome!!! A as are the vultures and pillows! Great job Mrs Voorhees!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped today thank you to the mcbeans everything is perfect and made it just in time for my party tonight
> View attachment 511210
> 
> 
> ...


McBernes will be glad that you liked what he sent. We currently have no internet at the house. Glad that everything arrived ok


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! Everything is amazing (and arrived in one piece!). I post pictures ASAP.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Oh my Halloween! I've been reaped! 

The box: a little banged up and lots of stickers! 








Ohhh! Lots of pretty Halloween wrapping paper! 








Oh my gosh! I'm getting excited! 








First thing opened was this pretty little decoupage box; it had a bunch of vintage Halloween postcards inside.















Next was a pumpkin carving kit! Yea! I was just thinking I needed to go get one on of these! 








Goodness, these Jack Skellington pots are adorable! 








Victorian ghost stories! The nerd in me is happy! 








And some Victorian cameo figures to set the mood. 








This little guy bounces on a spring and is the cutest thing ever! 








Surprises for the nephews (as you can see from the group picture below, I peeked; I love rubber duckies. I may snag a few ) 








What is this? And why don't we all ship in totes? That's brilliant. 








How crazy creative is this!?! I love these! 








I got a Gypsy Box! 








It's fully-lined and gorgeous! And it came with a starter treasure















Yeah, I'm not giving this up.  I'll find other treasures for the Gypsy Box. 








Finally, everything all together








Thank you so much Spirits Vineyard! I love it! I'm wearing the necklace to work tonight, and already looking for stuff to put in the gypsy box. I'll post more pics when I see my nephews!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic reap, amyml!! I super love those vintage postcards and the Victorian Ghost Stories!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and one other thing, amyml...I created a fix for the beautiful rose frame you sent me that broke during shipping. I couldn't figure out a way to fully repair it to how it was, originally, but I did buy a butterfly, paint it silver and place it strategically over the broken area and it hides the damaged part perfectly! What do you think? I am quite pleased with it. Now, to find somewhere to hang it! This will be up all year! Thank you, again!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ohh, that's so pretty! I'm so glad you were able to fix it!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I was having way too much fun with this and Boomerang.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

amyml, I’m so glad everything made it and that there were no casualties! Yay! I’m on the opposite coast as you so the box had quite a ways to travel, and I thought for sure something was going to get broken, despite my attempt to secure everything. Sorry you had to wait so long for your reap.....as I mentioned I had a craft mishap (those Jack Skellington pots were the rescue craft, btw!) and then lost a couple days due to an incompetent postal worker. That’s funny you mentioned about the tote for the spiders....I actually used the tote to store the spiders in while I was working on them so my cats couldn’t get to them. When I was done and ready to box everything up, I just thought, why not just give the tote too to contain them, and that way you’d have something to store them in yourself! 

Anyway, I hope you like everything, and I hope your nephews get a kick out of those crackers....I have no idea what’s inside them though!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped!! Thank you so much Cpt Murphy.. those scene setter cutouts will be great for my party this saturday, and the black candles are always welcome.. perfect for my psychic table. Love the DVD too, it's a classic that has bypassed me so far, so I look forward to watching it. Thank you again, great choices!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, lucid!! (Adorable kitty baby, too!!!)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Unsticking the signup/likes list for this reaping. 
Can find the thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...nd-reaper-2017-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there anyone left to be reaped??


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

i believe kloey is still waiting


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

My victim's last package is stuck in the mail 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

SilentRaven said:


> i believe kloey is still waiting


Yep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

I just received my reaper gift. Thanks, opening now with my dog.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

*Thank you reaper*

I don't know who sent it. Thank you, the gifts are awesome. It scared my cat and dog. I think the only ones you didn't scare was the squirrel and I Buhahaha.  Thank you so much. I don't want to post my address, so here's the cat. lol


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Aha, it was moonwitchkitty.  Thank you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Diabolical said:


> Aha, it was moonwitchkitty.  Thank you.


No dear, I had Hostess with the mostess 
love the pictures though.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard,
One of the nephews has the cooties, so he's hanging out with me today. The other is at day care, so he will get his cracker later. 





















He's super excited about he rubber duckies. "I can play with these is in the bathtub!"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, Diabolical! Love the little pumpkin and ghost lantern...and you have an adorable kitty, puppy and little squirrel friend, lol!
amlml, hope your nephew gets rid of the cooties, soon! I'd be excited about all those duckies, too, lol!
Kloey, I can't wait to see what your reap will be!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

amyml said:


> Spirits Vineyard,
> One of the nephews has the cooties, so he's hanging out with me today. The other is at day care, so he will get his cracker later.
> View attachment 514993
> 
> ...


Awww, hope he feels better soon! Too bad the crackers didn’t yield something a little more fun for him, but at least he has lots of duckies!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kloey74's gifts are on the way!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

lol, those duckies are super cute.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you Owens. Can't decorate until the day of Halloween  , otherwise people will steal my decorations. Thank you everyone for the nice comments about my pets, their all thick as theives.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Diabolical said:


> Thank you Owens. Can't decorate until the day of Halloween  , otherwise people will steal my decorations. Thank you everyone for the nice comments about my pets, their all thick as theives.


Sorry for the delay ... even more sorry that people steal your stuff. We had that happen to Easter decorations when I was young. My mother is a gifted artist and drew like Disney! She created an Easter Bunny Family with Peter Cotton Tail, his wife, an older son/daughter and young son/daughter dancing on toadstools out of plywood and paint. Then she hung eggs on the trees around them (this was back in the early 70s when people didn't do that yet), and stuck fake spring flowers in the ground around them. It was really a beautiful arrangement and we would always make the local paper. One morning we awoke to see the older boy bunny and some eggs and flowers gone. Someone wanted decorations for their own yard obviously. My mother redrew, cut out of plywood, and painted a new boy bunny, and we took them in every night the following years. We lived out in a rural town but on a main road leading out of it, so we were highly visible. Sometimes people just are like Count Dracula and SUCK!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> McBernes will be glad that you liked what he sent. We currently have no internet at the house. Glad that everything arrived ok


WOW! I absolutely love this! Great job, the detail is amazing!!!


----------



## Halloween Fan 2017 (Oct 27, 2017)

I like what I see..


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Aww , they totally take the fun out these days.  I'm decorating just in case.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

So FINALLY .... (even though I got this gift WEEKS ago in the middle of all the confusion and hospital/clinic visits, I am finally giving the proper SHOUT OUT to TZGirls123 for the wonderful Reaping! and cute sign in the box!









Here was my loot...









I have these on my kitchen window around my plants









Hanging in my bathroom ready for my party guests tomorrow night.









Used on my front door this year at the center of all the Halloween cards I have received! I loved this one!























Each of the above were put on indoor doors ... again, also for party atmosphere. 

The skeleton hands are at work. I attached them to my candy dish on my desk as if they're digging in to get some goodies, too.

And lastly ... 








All the pieces are there. It was like a jigsaw puzzle when it arrived and my daughter and I put it all together. Once glued and restained/painted to fill in the cracks with a darker (possibly purple) color, it will give it a much more authentic look and will do great - so never fear! I found it kind of symbolic that something was smashed ... like me and my car earlier this month. 

Thank you SO MUCH TZGirls123 ... the reaping was WONDERFUL and so greatly appreciated during all the chaos earlier.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Nobody Owens, I’m so sorry to hear about your accident! Glad it seems that everyone’s okay and that things are settling down. What a mess! 
On a different note, amazing Reap! I love what you’ve done with everything (and that you’re not letting a broken piece get you down).
xo


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dang it. The mailman just dropped off a box, but it was for my husband.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bummer! What a tease that mailman is!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you get your reaping, soon, Kloey!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Nobody Owens! Love that spiderweb/spider frame! Glad you are okay!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope you get your reaping, soon, Kloey!!


Me too!!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love seeing everyone's reaps, people are so creative and thoughtful! 

Thank you Cpt Murphy.. my ouija board has arrived just in time, I love it! 

Hope everyone has a great Halloween, whatever you get up to.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped by the fab Booswife02!!!
First the sad news--- the light up house for my daughter didn't survive. However I'm sure my crafty mini me will do something with the inner light!







Everything else made it including all the candles that I will have lit tonight. I do have to admit that I will probably eat the candy haunted house pieces. LOL. The flying bat is going up in our tent. 







My absolute favorite gift is the sign. That is soooo my style. I know exactly where I'm putting it!








Thank you!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, kloey! You were reaped on Halloween!! Love the candles and super, super love that sign!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Halloween, everyone!!! 

Is that everyone, then? I hope everyone was reaped!! Thanks, again, bethene, for doing this for us all each year!! Thank you to those who rescue reap when needed! Great reaps, everyone!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

This is the best! Reaped on Halloween <3 I love that sign (and am sad to read about the house!). What a great ending to 2nd reaper season. Great job, booswife!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

My victim hasn't been able to post pictures.

I forgot to take many before I shipped but here is one item I made.
















Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks great, Spanishtulip!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Been having a bit of trouble with my computer lately, so sorry. Spanishtulip was my secret reaper and she is awesome! I love all my goodies! She sent multiple small shipments so it was like Christmas (but way better because it was spooky) The last shipment was my absolute favorite- the his and hers mugs! They arrived the day before my wedding anniversary so it's almost like she sent us and anniversary gift. Thank you so much, Spanishtulip!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you for my lovely card, it really put a smile on my face! It's great to have a little bit of halloween now that it's all over and I'm feeling a bit deflated x


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cwikhart, great reap!! I love the towels, mini cauldron and those mugs are adorable!! Morticia and Gomez quotes...too cool!

lucidhalloween, I love that fancy card...I would probably frame it or something and use it as a haunted house decoration!


----------

